# Other > Off Topic >  3d printer for beginner?

## snide

Hi

I wonder if there is any diffrence in the 3d printers that are on the market today, or is it just the price that differs?
They are all "easy" to use, even for beginners?

----------


## curious aardvark

They are all easy to use as long as you: 
1) read the instructions properly
2) read this forum for relevant advice
3) don't expect miracles :-)

Some will be easier to use than others, price is not necessarily an indication of how easy to use it might be. Most cheap printers will require a little modification on your part to get the best from them. 

There can be tremendous differences between printers - particularly in the plus $1000 price range.

----------


## Roxy

It is my belief this one is the best value for the money right now:   https://folgertech.com/products/folg...3d-printer-kit

Be sure to order the $10 add-on:   https://folgertech.com/products/repr...a-3d-printer-1


It is a kit.  But it goes together very easily.   And once it is together, you know everything about your printer so any problems are easy for you to fix.

----------


## GertyLY

Of course, the difference exist. Read instructions and user reviews) Good luck

----------


## contestantnum13

Instruction manuals are your friend

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Like any new innovations today all questions are true.

Some are expensive and hard to use others are easy. Some are inexpensive easy to use while others are very difficult. Some are just cheap.
There are 3D Printers for beginners, some expensive and inexpensive. Some are easily assembled while others are pre-assembled.
Some are small some are large. One large relativity inexpensive 3D Printer that can be assembled in 20 minutes by virtually anyone.

What are you looking to do with your 3D Printer once you have obtained it. In what ball park what are you wanting to spend on your new hobby/business.
This will allow the forum to help you to see what is available for you. Because the learning is not as difficult as you might think.
With virtually a You-Tube video for almost every problem you might run across, and 3D Printer forums to assist you with help, how can you go wrong.

----------

